# Dwarf Gourami Alternatives



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Any Suggestions??
Similar sized fish, prefferabley non-aggressive.

I want something that looks good in a planted tank and goes well against Neons (coz I got a good sized shoal now), and TBH, Dwarf Gs just don't go to well with Neons in my opinion, colour scheme to similar. And I think they are a bit of a pain in the arse anyway.

I did consider thinning out what I do have a bit and getting a small bunch of Congo Tetras. Bit plain maybe but I like them.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

black widows, or black phatoms. they work as a nice contrast to plants and colourful fish. plus they get to a good size and because they are diamond shaped they look even better when they get bigger.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Wouldnt go for the congos in a plant set-up,they wont mow them like silver dollars,but would certainly chew any soft leaves like cabomba etc.Try some emperor tetras,beautiful when coloured up in a good tank.Just look a bit drab in the shop.Or rosy tetras,cherry barbs.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Wouldnt go for the congos in a plant set-up,they wont mow them like silver dollars,but would certainly chew any soft leaves.


Good point man, had neglected to consider that.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Honey Gouramis are a lovely alternative but IME you'll need at least two females to one male. I had to segregate my male and female into separate tanks as he just chased her mercilessly...:bash:


----------



## Sutherland08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you considered getting some rainbows, possibly neon dwarf or thread fin. Both look great in planted tanks and in shoals so would complement the neons well. There really hardy so like neons tolerate a wide range of conditions. You may also be lucky enough for them to spawn.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Sutherland08 said:


> Have you considered getting some rainbows, possibly neon dwarf


I'm getting a small shoal of these for my three foot tank. They're lovely. :flrt:


----------

